# Quick ONR question



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

Ive just ordered my first bottle of ONR due to being fined for washing my car in the street. I understand how to use it and have read and wached all the info on here but my question is this. Can i use ONR as a quick detailer for when the car just has a fine layer of dust over it ? If so at what ratio and would you use it with a microfiber for this purpous ?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The QD ratio for ONR is 1:16 I believe

So that's 30ml in a 500ml bottle, or thereabouts.

If you want a quick wipedown without a bucket, try some ONR in a pump spray bottle - spray a panel, and use your MF towels to wipe up.

Use a lot of MFs, and turn to a clean side per wipe - you should get 8 wipes per MF, and probably 1 MF towel per panel. Keep a drying towel handy to finish off with.

Works brilliantly, but I would say that once you get the hang of it, even a quick wash should take you no longer than 30 mins. I use a zaino sponge and a couple of big drying towels...

All of these ratios can be changed, as it depends on the hardness of your water, and how slick you like the solution to be - I currently use 50ml per 10L of water to wash, even though that's nearly double the amount stated on the bottle.

Experiment and find what's best for you.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

See my bucketless wash method guide...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Type R (Jan 18, 2012)

I cant wait to give it a go ! What dilution rate do you use for it ?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Start at 32:1, if it smears, then add more water...
Do beware of any salt. Most of the swirls on my car I'm fairly sure are
there because I ignored the salt monster... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ONR is fantastic for dust and salt - I first used it when it was covered in icelandic volcano dust - when it blew over from the eruption.

Just make sure you spray the panel well and only use the sponge when the surfactants begin to shift with another spray.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

U got fined for washing ur car in the street? Is it frowned upon.....



Type R said:


> Ive just ordered my first bottle of ONR due to being fined for washing my car in the street. I understand how to use it and have read and wached all the info on here but my question is this. Can i use ONR as a quick detailer for when the car just has a fine layer of dust over it ? If so at what ratio and would you use it with a microfiber for this purpous ?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

In some countries even in the eec its a criminal offence (not sure where type r is based in the world)


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Type R is in Spain.

@ Type R : please can you tell us, out of interest, what happened when you were caught.

Thanks


----------



## cammy1981 (May 8, 2011)

And how much you got fined.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

He can't he's in jail now :lol:


----------

